

Detekt – Free tool that scans for surveillance spyware - jagermo
https://github.com/botherder/detekt/releases/tag/v1.0

======
jagermo
More information:

Amndesty International: [https://www.amnesty.org/en/news/new-tool-spy-victims-
detect-...](https://www.amnesty.org/en/news/new-tool-spy-victims-detect-
government-surveillance-2014-11-20)

Resist Surveillance:
[https://resistsurveillance.org](https://resistsurveillance.org)

